# [URGENT] How to open cdr files without Corel Draw



## Rahim (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi guys. I had some designs made by a designer  but he did not informed me that it was Corel Draw files with extension .cdr

My problem is how can i open it (just for viewing and not editing) without installing Corel Draw (I use Linux)? Or any apps which can convert to some image formats like png, jpeg,etc.? Can this be done?
Plz help, *its urgent.*


----------



## somzzy (Nov 18, 2008)

There is no way Brother.
One thing u can do....
u send me that through mail.
i will convert it into pdf


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 18, 2008)

Why not ask that designer to send those files in jpeg or png format again?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 18, 2008)

Check this:

*sk1project.org/modules.php?name=Products&product=uniconvertor


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 18, 2008)

I found this after a lot of googling:
XnView
*pagesperso-orange.fr/pierre.g/xnview/enfeatures.html
See if it works


----------



## Rahim (Nov 18, 2008)

They all open it in preview mode.
@sommzy: Not to be rude but its very confidential stuff  I hope you understand.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 18, 2008)

Many forums have claimed that you can insert a cdr file into a word document. Why dont you try that? (Insert>Picture>From file and navigate to where you saved your .cdr file.)


----------



## Rahim (Nov 18, 2008)

@Klaw: I downloaded the rpm but it gives an error while installing of unmet dependencies.


----------

